# Pay It Forward, Parisian source....



## Zwiefel (Jul 9, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I have a colleague who lives in Paris, we were recently talking about my obsession and I mentioned Sabatier knives as being an example of performance French knives. He said that there are piles of "old, rusty" knives all over paris for sale very cheap. I'm guessing a lot of these are vintage sabatiers, or clones.

If we could give him a guide on what to buy, he would be willing to box them up and ship them over for us to refurb. Maybe sell some to cover our costs, and use the rest for the PIF?

Dave/Mods,

I think this might be skirting the lines around commercial activity, please let me know if it's not OK and what I need to do to make it ok.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd definitely be up for some kind of venture for old Sabatiers or other French brands known to be good quality....chefs, slicers, parers, or whatever. Not with the idea of making money selling refurbished knives, but ending up with a few for cheap.


----------



## TB_London (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd love to get hold of some vintage sabs to refurb


----------



## gic (Jul 9, 2013)

I was in Paris recently and I looked for old knives and didn't find any.I wonder whee I should have looked?


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 9, 2013)

<shrug> no idea where he is in Paris.

Any particular markings/profiles/sizes/etc. he should look for? Are there makers other than Sabatier worth grabbing?


----------



## 3200+++ (Jul 10, 2013)

in paris cutleries you'll only find SS knives due to laws. 

but there is a lot of em in every kitchen here and there. people hide em from restaurants controllers i guess


----------



## Slypig5000 (Jul 10, 2013)

Since I'm so partial to mine, I would volunteer to put in some time refurbishing for the PIF on these. I'd be interested just to see what he can find.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2013)

Awesome Slypig5000! Will definitely take you up on that. Is KnyfeKnerd lurking around here somewhere? :angel2:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 10, 2013)

Zwiefel said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have a colleague who lives in Paris, we were recently talking about my obsession and I mentioned Sabatier knives as being an example of performance French knives. He said that there are piles of "old, rusty" knives all over paris for sale very cheap. I'm guessing a lot of these are vintage sabatiers, or clones.
> 
> ...



Ooops...I owe the ladies an apology. That should have been: Gentlepersons.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd be interested in some old French knives.


----------



## JMJones (Jul 11, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 14, 2013)

Same here!


----------



## CPD (Jul 14, 2013)

Another +1


----------



## chinacats (Jul 15, 2013)

x2


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 13, 2013)

In couple of weeks I will be going to Paris to visit my familly and i can adventure for knives hunting. Meanwhile I can ask a friend to go to the Marché aux puces and check some old Sab knives. if it helps of course.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Oct 23, 2013)

So whats the update on this stuff?


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 24, 2013)

Alas, my man in gay Paree hasn't come across anything....he's got a bad back that's been keeping him sedentary. I've not give up though...just waiting patiently.



quantumcloud509 said:


> So whats the update on this stuff?


----------



## TB_London (Oct 24, 2013)

I'll be in Paris in December, if there are any good sources open outside of office hours it'd be great to be able to pick something up


----------



## playford (Jan 9, 2014)

im in uk and would be interested in some vintage french carbon.


----------



## DainBramage1 (May 31, 2019)

I'm curious… did you guys ever get any?


----------



## daveb (May 31, 2019)

Uhmmmmm, Prob not.


----------

